

Apple Maps on Browser - ankurpatel

Has anyone figured out a way to view Apple maps on the browser?
======
lilc
I took a look at the network traffic between the iPhone simulator and their
servers and it appears they're using a proprietary variant of protocol buffers
to encode the data. As soon as somebody figures out how they tweaked the
encoding, the rest should be relatively easy.

